# Tatort - Ermittlerin



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wenn ihr als schönste Tatort Ermittlerin seht !!!:thumbup:


----------



## illyhund (16 Okt. 2009)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## Gaggingmaster (13 Nov. 2009)

Definitiv: Simone Thomalla


----------



## Maspro (15 Nov. 2009)

Da gibt es für mich keinen Zweifel, das ist ganz klar
Maria Furtwängler


----------



## ruedbu (15 Nov. 2009)

simone thomalla ohne wenn und aber


----------



## xxsurfer (16 Nov. 2009)

Schau ich eher selten....aber Maria Furtwängler ist
die allerbeste.


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2010)

Ulrike Folkerts


----------



## jani198421 (25 Jan. 2010)

:thumbup:Ulrike Folkerts


----------



## poggenhein (6 Feb. 2010)

:thumbup:


xxsurfer schrieb:


> Schau ich eher selten....aber Maria Furtwängler ist
> die allerbeste.


bin ich auch der Meinung.:thumbup:


----------



## MX-25 (28 Feb. 2010)

Eindeutig: Maria Furtwängler


----------



## neman64 (28 Feb. 2010)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## Miraculix (28 Feb. 2010)

Roswitha Schreiner :WOW:


----------



## KalleKo (16 Mai 2010)

Es gibt eine Anektode von einem Mann, der von zwei Frauen aufgefordert wurde, sich für eine von beiden zu entscheiden. Der Mann konnte das nicht, was die beiden Frauen nicht verstanden, da sie nicht unterschiedlicher sein konnten. Aber das war genau der Grund, warum er sich nicht entscheiden konnte. Deshalb Charlotte.


----------



## begoodtonite (17 Mai 2010)

Keine Frage, Simone Thomalla


----------



## hajowa (24 Nov. 2010)

Eindeutig: Maria Furtwängler als Charlotte!


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2010)

hajowa schrieb:


> Eindeutig: Maria Furtwängler als Charlotte!



auch nicht schlecht :thumbup:


----------



## Finderlohn (24 Nov. 2010)

Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## frank63 (25 Nov. 2010)

Definitiv Maria Furtwängler!!!


----------



## Franky70 (27 Nov. 2010)

Ich kann auch nur für Maria Furtwängler stimmen!


----------



## linu (27 Nov. 2010)

Ulrike Folkerts finde ich gut.


----------



## steven-porn (27 Nov. 2010)

MX-25 schrieb:


> Eindeutig: Maria Furtwängler



Absolut,kann ich so nur unterschreiben!


----------



## betzdorf (14 Dez. 2010)

Sibel Kekilli!


----------



## Leonov (6 Jan. 2011)

Natürlich die Furtwängler


----------



## fritzle (28 März 2011)

Ganz klar Maria Furtwängler


----------



## vostein (13 Apr. 2011)

ganz klar die supersexy Maria Furtwängler. Hoffentlich bald wieder am Bildschirm zu sehen


----------



## posemuckel (13 Apr. 2011)

Leonov schrieb:


> Natürlich die Furtwängler



Na wer denn sonst??????????


----------



## collins (4 Mai 2011)

Maria Furtwängler:thumbup:


----------



## milfhunter (17 März 2013)

Maria Furtwängler & Sophia Thomalla!
Ich kann mich nicht zwischen einer von beiden entscheiden.
Wenn die beiden mal zusammen ermitteln würden...


----------



## knallhorn (18 März 2013)

ganz klar Maria Furtwängler


----------



## Soloro (18 März 2013)

Figürlich: Nina Kunzendorf, sonst schon M. Furtwängler :thumbup:


----------



## huettwolf1 (26 März 2013)

Na wer wohl ? Prof. Karl-Friedrich Börne und seine Assistentin Frank Thiel.


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

*Simone Thomalla* :drip:und dann _*Ulrike Folkerts*_ :thumbup:


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

Soloro schrieb:


> Figürlich: Nina Kunzendorf, sonst schon M. Furtwängler :thumbup:



Ach ja, weil ichs gerade noch gesehen habe,* Nina Kunzendorf* ist in ihren engen Klamotten beim Tatort auch* extremst geil*. :drip: :crazy:

Schade, dass sie wohl schon nach 3 Tatort aufhört kopf99


----------



## stopslhops (11 Aug. 2013)

Sabine Postel!!!


----------



## Bifftannen (12 Aug. 2013)

An Roswitha Schreiner (Düsseldorf) kommt keine ran (ich mag sie halt)


----------



## apophes1230 (12 Aug. 2013)

Super Sache, Danke
:WOW:


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## a_ngelika (19 Jan. 2014)

Ulrike Folkerts und Nina Kunzendorf


----------



## hamue (26 Juni 2015)

Maria Furtwängler, der rest geht gar nicht klar finde ich


----------



## gauloises2 (7 Aug. 2015)

poggenhein schrieb:


> :thumbup:bin ich auch der Meinung.:thumbup:



Dito! Furtwängler! :thumbup:


----------



## cna (7 Aug. 2015)

Dann werf ich doch mal Aylin Tezel in die Runde


----------



## Q_Q (9 Aug. 2015)

cna schrieb:


> Dann werf ich doch mal Aylin Tezel in die Runde



Definitiv. Und zwar mit deutlichem Abstand. :thumbup:


----------



## betzdorf (15 Aug. 2015)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an!


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Maria Furtwängler


----------



## trixie (29 Sep. 2016)

Ulrike Folkerts.


----------



## Weltenbummler (29 Sep. 2016)

Maria Furtwängler.


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Mir haben Simona Thomalla und Eva Matthes gefallen!


----------

